# "Common Symptoms Can Deceive"



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I know this talks about a misdiagnosis of a rare cancer, but I thought the article stresses the importance of getting a good diagnosis and perhaps speaking up for oneself with Doctors.http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/conte...7120702046.htmlIf I haven't put this in the right forum please feel free to move it.ThanksBQ


----------

